# Work with Google Home Device?



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I must be doing/saying something wrong, but how do I get my Stream 4K to work with my Google Home Mini device, even just as a Chromecast receiver? I replaced my Chromecast with this device, as I figured, worst case scenario, it could just function as a Chromecast. But it's not receiving playback as my old Google Chromecast would. I was just trying to stream some music to it tonight.

I have the Stream 4K setup in my 'Home' app, and listed in the same Room as my Home Mini (which is listed as 'Living Room Speaker'). I renamed the Stream 4K to just 'TiVo'. 

But no matter what I say (like 'Play on Tivo' or 'Cast to Tivo'), she just doesn't understand! I don't know what language to speak to this thing, it just says 'I don't understand'. I guess I need to send it back to school?!?

If I press the Google Assistant button on the TiVo remote, it does appear to work directly. But I shouldn't need to grab the TiVo remote anytime I want to say a command, should I?!?

- Is there a list anywhere of commands she actually WILL understand here???

THANKS!


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, a bit of an update. I discovered that the Stream 4k and Home Mini were not on the same wavelength. Changed Stream 4K to my 5Ghz network, then had to restart the device. But it seems to be at least recognized, possibly just for Chromecast features.

In my limited testing, however, it definitely didn't seem to be giving me the full search options as when hitting the G.A. button the TiVo remote. But maybe I need to get a list of acceptable commands, or how to specifically target the TiVo when talking to my Home Mini.

I did go into Google Home and set the TiVo as the default option for both Music and TV. Not sure yet how that helped.

- Anybody have good results using an external Google Assistant device with the Stream 4K (or any Android TV device)?

Thanks!


----------

